# Having a BAAAAAAAAAAAADDD day....



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there anything better than the frame cracking on your van and having to junk it when you haven't worked steady in 18 months?!?!? *.....UGH*

 [][][][][][][][][][][]
 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
 [][][][][][][]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2013)

That sucks Jim[8|]---any chance for a weld job?---I just replaced my engine in my work van and work is slowwwwwwww but I need a van  if I get work[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

No Fred it's shot, only saving grace is I didn't junk my previous van yet, so I think I'm gonna put it back on the road until some spare cash comes my way.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like your going to have to sell some of those rare Paterson gems []


----------



## joesmarbles (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Jim, perhaps you have read my negative posts about the future of Amerika and the world in general. My guess and my belief is that you are on the precipice, that you have to make decisions you do not want to make. Having had little steady work recently as you noted, do you think this will get better? Do you think your union pension will still be there knowing what you know about the debt of most cities and states and the federal gov't? I was a union laborer for 7 years, local ..., I am 500 hours short of being vested for health and welfare and retirement and I was told I would never work again because I did not pay the piper, mandatory contribution to make the union look good. I was a vietnam era vet with two children and could not afford the mandatory contribution. I wrote a check for what I could afford and gave it to the union, I was drummed out at a nuclear power plant in the middle of the night and never worked again for the union. Now 34 years later I am doing fine, my children are doing fine, my grandchildren are doing fine, It is all up to you, no one else. Best wishes.....Joe


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2013)

Home sales and construction has really been heating up around here. Maybe that will translate to some work for you.


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Aug 21, 2013)

Sucks about your van.  Good luck


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm happy with the union and the life it has made for my whole family, we have been union plumbers, pipefitters, sprinklersitters and steamfitters from day 1. In fact my pension statement just came in the mail today, I have 24.90 years vested and nothing can happen to those funds. I also have my annuity, so the future is ok for me, it's the present that sucks. Made worse by the fact we merged with another local, the work in their territory is slow going right now so we ended up getting the worst of that merger.

 A ton of new work is just starting up, so I expect to be back full time in a month or two, but things like this test my patience. I wish it was something that could be fixed, but the frame is in bad shape. Funny thing is I have another Dodge van that's 3 years older and that frame is in great shape, so I took the brand new battery out of the junker and tomorrow I'll have the new tires from the junker swapped with the baldies on the older van and I should be in good shape by the weekend... fingers crossed


----------



## joesmarbles (Aug 21, 2013)

Wish you the best Jim.....Joe


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Joe...[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2013)

The junk van would make a good storage shed.[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

I have more than enough room being single, they're giving me $300 for the van, coming monday I think...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope your day got better!!!!! Stinks about you vehicle! [:'(]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 22, 2013)

Geez Jim, I am glad that didn't happen when you might have been tooling down the road at 60 miles per, You probably would need more than just another van. I hope that your luck gets better!!.....Andy


----------



## sandchip (Aug 22, 2013)

Hope it all works out good for you, Jim.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy cats!!!

 When did you first notice that?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 23, 2013)

It looks like a strut busted to me. It still sucks though.
 Reading the title I thought you hit a sheep and at high speed that would suck more. 
 I'm just glad your OK or the van wouldn't matter, would it. You are OK, right?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> hit a sheep and at high speed


 

 that would be BAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 LOL []best answer !


----------



## epackage (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my other Dodge up and running, stripped all the good stuff off the one with the cracked frame, getting $300 for this van next week after I take the new tires off and drain the gas tank. So things worked themselves out....


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Aug 27, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 31, 2013)

Sometimes a bad day is really a good day... glad you didn't get hurt on the road. I won't tell you my bad week, we live and we learn... sadly and try to make teachable monents to those around us.


----------

